# Microcerveceria- cerveza artesanal.



## vyk (7 Mar 2013)

*¿De donde...?*

Yo me he dedicado al mundo de la hostelería. Tuve un local que cerré a los tres años, en su punto más álgido. Funcionaba de miedo y hacía dinero, no sin trabajo. Pero finalmente cerré, a causa de un stress de campeonato y de una desmotivación total. Era la época pre-estadillo de la burbuja (cerré hace 5 años).

Sé que suena raro, pero acabé hasta los mismísimos de mis empleados. Los trataba (y pagaba) de puta madre. Depositaba mi confianza en ellos y ellos me respondían con mil y una perrerías: Buena parte echaba la mano a la caja o invitaba a los amigos cuando yo me ausentaba. Otros se inventaban bajas cada dos por tres y me dejaban vendido con el local a tope. Otros...en fin...que esto es España...echadle imaginación.

Fué entonces cuando decidí cerrar el chiringuito, alquilarlo y reorganizar mi orden de prioridades vitales. Sé que es impopular decir esto en un foro burbujista, pero esa es la triste verdad.

Durante estos años he ahorrado todo lo que he podido. Le he dado mil vueltas a la cabeza pensando en montar esto o lo otro, pero por una razón o la otra, no me he decidido. Supongo que acabé tan quemado en mi anterior experiencia que no encuentro nunca la motivación suficiente para lanzarme (el entorno económico tampoco ayuda). 

A veces pienso que un socio me aportaría ese empujoncito que necesito. Ya se que tener un socio puede ser una fuente de problemas (hay un hilo abierto hablando del tema) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/401010-socios-no-gracias.html, pero creo que también puede aportar ventajas. 

Alguna vez se lo he propuesto a amistades, pero que os voy a contar...esto es España. Aquí la gente tiene cero espíritu emprendedor. Cuando comento un buen proyecto a mi círculo de amistades/familiar me siento un extraterrestre.

Bueno, esto era para que os hicieseis una composición mental de la situación.


*¿A donde...?*

Al grano.Tras largo tiempo creo que he encontrado algo que me gusta y me motiva. Siempre he querido fabricar algo "mío". Una marca. Viene de aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/398954-compraras-y-venderas-no-fabricaras.html

Últimamente están en auge las *microcervecerías o las fábricas de cerveza artesana*, como las queráis llamar. Más o menos tengo localizado los pros y los contras de lanzarse a esta aventura.

No soy un mezquino y sé que muchas se quedarán por el camino. Tal vez sea una moda pasajera y el entorno económico tampoco ayude mucho.

A falta de un plan de empresa serio, he realizado unas cuentas a grosso modo y creo que podría ser viable.

Algunos hándicaps que he observado:

- Son cervezas con un arraigo geográfico muy marcado y precisamente donde vivo, A Coruña, existe una marca con mucho tirón: Estrella Galicia. Creo que sus perfiles de mercado son distintos, pero no por ello hay que obviarlos.

-Nuevamente a falta de echar cuentas, creo que dispongo del capital para llevarlo a cabo en solitario, pero creo que asociarse podría ser muy ventajoso. Nuevamente entramos en el eterno debate sólo/con socios.

-Con la que está cayendo..¿alguien se va a gastar 2-3 euros en una cerveza?



En fin. Ruego opiniones, críticas, ideas, sugerencias...de todo.

Y perdón por el tochaco.


----------



## Rexter (7 Mar 2013)

Para mí en España sería más natural el negocio del vino artesanal, porque normalmente las cervezas alemanas, checas y belgas que valgan como una artesanal de España suelen ser mejores, en principio España es más tierra de vinos que de cerveza.
Yo también le veo esas pegas, hay mucha competencia y el precio es alto, por lo que en tiempos de crisis es más complicada su venta. Tampoco se pueden hacer cervezas de lujo, porque generalmente la cerveza no va asociada a la clase alta.
Es un negocio que puede salir bien o mal, si consigues buena materia prima y tratas de ajustar bien los márgenes puede ser rentable.


----------



## mrboina (7 Mar 2013)

A mi me parece una buena idea.

Supongo que para poder suministrar toda la cerveza que te demande la gente, deberas tener un buen surtido de fermentadoras, ya que el proceso tarda unas 2 semanas. No compres la maquinaria a fabricantes establecidos, sino que puedes comprar una, y encargar a alguna empresa de construcciones mecanicas que te la repliquen, con cambios para no violar el derecho de propiedad industrial. Se de algunas empresas que se dedican a ello, un cliente va con algo, estudian el proceso y el funcionamiento de la maquina, y la recalculan ellos. No copian, sino que analizan el know how y lo utilizan. Ingenieria inversa, vamos. Asi una maquina que igual te cuesta 6000 euros te sale por la mitad.

Asi te puedes ahorrar un buen dineral, y no te creas que va a salir tan cara como para tener que vender la jarra a 2 o 3 euros. Incluso yo te diria que vas a poder fabricar un monton de variedades diferentes de mucha calidad, a precios similares a los que te costaria comprar a cualquier fabricante.

Si quieres ideas, te recomiendo un libro que me encanta sobre elaboracion de vinos, cervezas, etc... asi como muchas otras cosas. Imprescindible 100%. Se llama "el recetario industrial", de Hiscox y Hopkins. Yo tengo una edicion en papel, pero por internet lo encuentras sin problemas.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (7 Mar 2013)

vyk dijo:


> *¿De donde...?*
> -Nuevamente a falta de echar cuentas, creo que dispongo del capital para llevarlo a cabo en solitario, pero creo que asociarse podría ser muy ventajoso. Nuevamente entramos en el eterno debate sólo/con socios.
> 
> -Con la que está cayendo..¿alguien se va a gastar 2-3 euros en una cerveza?
> ...



Lo primero que te aconsejo es que no se te ocurra hacer nada sin un plan de empresa muy mascado y remascado. Las cuentas a vuelapluma están bien para hacer volar la imaginación pero no para jugarse la pasta, sobretodo si es un tema que no conoces en profundidad. Pide presupuestos en 1 millón de sitios y repasa el proceso 1000 veces antes de gastar el primer euro. 

Lo mejor es que pidas consejo a gente que haya pasado ya por la misma experiencia, porque me consta que en este sector hay aún poca gente y a los nuevos no se les ve como competencia y son los que mejor te pueden orientar.

Personalmente te diría que huyas de los proyectos "llave en mano" que suelen salir por 200 o 300 k sólo en maquinaria + instalación + sistemas de control para cocciones de 1000l, pero eso ya depende de la pasta que tengas y tus conocimientos técnicos. A nada que tengas un poco de idea te aconsejo que intentes diseñar tu mismo lo que puedas o copiarlo directamente y vayas a una calderería industrial a que te lo hagan. no es tan dificil y ellos mismos te asesorarán. En Galicia se de estos tios, que ya han hecho varios equipos y no van mal.
Industrias Cspedes e Hijos S.L.
En estas cosas es donde más puedes ahorrar.
Yo me dedicaría a visitar todas las cervecerías artesanas que pudiese y copiaría todas las buenas ideas que viese. Todas son visitables y te explican el proceso paso a paso. Pregunta todo lo que no sepas y saca alguna foto:fiufiu:
Por otro lado te diré que por mucho que ahorres y contengas costes, lo tendrás jodido para bajar de 200k de inversión. 
Mucha suerte


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (8 Mar 2013)

vyk dijo:


> *¿De donde...?*
> -Con la que está cayendo..¿alguien se va a gastar 2-3 euros en una cerveza?



yo vivo en el centro de Madrit y ese es el precio habitual, y en verano en terracita a 3,50, hoiga, pero no me voy a ir a la otra punta para ahorrarme una mierda, pa qué? si al final nos vamos a morir igual, pues disfruto mi cervecita al lao de casa, a precio exorbitado eso sí, pero mientras me lo pueda permitir...
(por lo menos al ser cliente habitual me ponen güenos aperitivos)


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestros buenísimos consejos/aportaciones. 



Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Por otro lado te diré que por mucho que ahorres y contengas costes, lo tendrás jodido para bajar de 200k de inversión.
> Mucha suerte



Una de las dudas que surgen y una de las mayores partidas de dinero es el tema de la ubicación.

Alquilar un local comercial/nave dispara los costes fijos mensuales. Cierto es que han bajado mucho los alquileres.

Disponer de una casa de campo/local/nave...en propiedad supone una gran ventaja, como es obvio. Si las has heredado, de perlas, pero como te tengas que meter a comprar entonces la inversión inicial si que se dispara.

Referente a los 200k de inversión...supongo que depende . Si compras un equipo de 1000 litros la cosa se encarece, puedes producir y facturar más potencialmente pero también necesitas más personal. 
Puede darse la paradoja de que produciendo inicialmente menos litros, invirtiendo en equipos más pequeños y por ende reduciendo el personal al mínimo se obtenga más beneficio neto que cociendo grandes cantidades.

Desde la modestia, otro de los "fallos" que percibo en alguna empresa microcervecera es el marketing. Algunas marcas tienen webs lamentables, en ocasiones las etiquetas de las botellas son diseños cutres y en algunas presentan un aspecto visual poco "cuidado"


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

señor lobo dijo:


> los funcionarios no lo permitirán
> 
> 
> Una excepción puede ser San Amaro, una marca de cerveza, paisana tambien, creada desde cero hace poco. Yo me enteré porque el emprendedor es amigo de un conocido, y creo que le ha ido bien. Es el contraejemplo claro
> ...



La conozco. De Redondela:

San Amaro, la cerveza artesana que se elabora en Redondela

Fijáos que muchos empiezan con esto como hobby, distribuyendo entre familiares y amigos.

Por lo que se lee en el artículo son dos socios y la producción tampoco parece muy elevada.

Por cierto, en este caso no se cumple lo que dije de que no estaba cuidada la marca. Me gusta.

Ops. Edito:


"San Amaro (Redondela. Pontevedra) Amaro González y Andrés Bernárdez empezaron a experimentar elaborando cerveza casera, 20 o 30 litros por semana, que fueron creciendo a medida que los amigos pedían más y más. En vista del éxito, decidieron profesionalizarse en 2008 y sus planes de expansión les han llevado este año a *ampliar su producción elaborando parte de sus cervezas en Redondela y parte en Flandes, asociados con una microcervecería belga.*"

Esto es muy frecuente. Producir en el extranjero y ponerle la etiqueta.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (8 Mar 2013)

En efecto. Es un proyecto que tengo muy estudiado y sin duda donde se van los costes es en el local, sobretodo porque necesitas una cámara frigorífica para refermentar en la botella y las exigencias de sanidad son caprichosas por no decir estúpidas. Te piden tener vestuario aunque lo tengas en el garaje de casa, separar el almacén de materias primas, no vaya a ser que la malta te contamine la cerveza y mates a alguien:bla:, las botellas no las puedes dejar en el exterior antes de embotellar, etc.
Supongo que si tienes la suerte de encontrar el local ideal y no tienes que hacer reformas si puedes bajar de 200k sin problemas.


----------



## Pogues (8 Mar 2013)

Antes de nada ¿ has hecho alguna vez cerveza?.

Si la respuesta es no, mejor olvídate y dedícate a dar vinos de rioja y tapas.

Si la respuesta es si, imagina el proceso de hacer 30 litros multiplicado por 100

pd : colega tiene microbrewery puntera en spain y ya te digo yo antes de meterte , "manolete si no sabes pa que te metes"


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

amigo dudo mucho que tengas 200k y si los tuvieras no creo que hicieras una cerveceria, para eso ya hay fabricas que producen mejor y más barato, y quien va a comprar una cerveza que pone artesana en la etiketa o que es una marca rara, la gente bebe cerveza en los bares, y los que lo hacen en casa compran cerveza barata del lidel por ejemplo.

Veo el mismo futuro el de tu cerveceria que una persona que hace carteras con retales y las vende por ebay,
cero patatero


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

que seas gallego no quiere decir que vayas a llegar a la luna


----------



## chaber (8 Mar 2013)

> Tal vez sea una moda pasajera y el entorno económico tampoco ayude mucho.



Tal vez????


----------



## Velvetin (8 Mar 2013)

Hola, si te sirve mi opinión de algo allá va.
No creo quesea una moda pasajera. Creo que es un mercado emergente y que no tengo ninguna duda de que va a ir a más. 
El entorno economico no ayuda, pero si consigues un producto de gran calidad triunfarás.
Aqui en España el tema no ha hecho más que empezar y entre los microcerveceros, más que competir entre ellos, lo que están haciendo es ayudarse entre ellos para ampliar el conocimiento


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

Pogues dijo:


> Antes de nada ¿ has hecho alguna vez cerveza?.
> 
> Si la respuesta es no, mejor olvídate y dedícate a dar vinos de rioja y tapas.
> 
> ...




Si, a nivel aficionado. Coincido contigo en que producir grandes volúmenes tiene que ser tremendamente tedioso.

En cuanto al último punto, creo que hay que formarse e informarse mucho, pero para todo hay una primera vez.



yeustemain dijo:


> amigo dudo mucho que tengas 200k



1. No. No los tengo, pero en tres años con mi nivel de ahorro, si. No quiero resultar soberbio pero podría tener eso y muuucho más si vendiera mi local comercial, pero ni de coña lo haré porque éste me proporciona una fuente de ingresos regular y segura.
2. Aún así, mi intención es invertir menos cantidad de dinero ajustando costes.



yeustemain dijo:


> y si los tuvieras no creo que hicieras una cerveceria, para eso ya hay fabricas que producen mejor y más barato, y quien va a comprar una cerveza que pone artesana en la etiketa o que es una marca rara, la gente bebe cerveza en los bares, y los que lo hacen en casa compran cerveza barata del lidel por ejemplo.



No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar una cerveza artesana con una comercial es como comparar un brick de Don Simón con un Gran Reserva. Los procesos y calidades son totalmente distintos.




Velvetin dijo:


> Hola, si te sirve mi opinión de algo allá va.
> No creo quesea una moda pasajera. Creo que es un mercado emergente y que no tengo ninguna duda de que va a ir a más.
> El entorno economico no ayuda, pero si consigues un producto de gran calidad triunfarás.
> Aqui en España el tema no ha hecho más que empezar y entre los microcerveceros, más que competir entre ellos, lo que están haciendo es ayudarse entre ellos para ampliar el conocimiento



Buen análisis. Yo también creo que es bueno que abran más microcerveceras, puesto que se crean sinergias que ayudan a crecer al mercado.


----------



## Sendai (8 Mar 2013)

La verdad es que es una gran alegría ver como el negocio de la cerveza va despuntando poco a poco en españa. Yo siempre bebo cerveza artesanal si la hay.

Lo que pasa que probablemente te encontrarás con muchos que piensen que no es un buen negocio por su desconocimiento del mundillo, muy denostado en España, donde la cultura cercevera para el 90% de la gente se reduce a tomarse una caña en una terraza, unos quintos de mahou en un bar mientras ven un partido de furgol o tomarse unas latas del lidl en casa como apuntaban por ahí arriba.

Lo cierto es que por el norte de españa hay montones de buenas cervecerías con extensos catálogos de deliciosa cerveza donde la única española no artesanal que se debe colar debe ser la San Miguel 1516. Entiendo que el concepto de cervecería que tenemos por el norte del país no es el mismo que en otros sitios de españa.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar una cerveza artesana con una comercial es como comparar un brick de Don Simón con un Gran Reserva. Los procesos y calidades son totalmente distintos.


Amigo, hace más de 10 años que bebo cerveza y cada día bebo más que el anterior, asi que conmigo no discutas de cerveza y de briks de Don simon, 

no creas que por remover el malta con un palo de madera que te regaló tu abuelo vas a descubrir una receta mágica que sucumba media españa, si entendieras un poco de cerveza como cualquier persona que entiende un mínimo sabrías que el único secreto de la cerveza es su frescura, esto quiere decir el tiempo que transcurre desde que la cerveza termina de fermentar hasta que llega a tu boca, recuerda que la cerveza no es vino por si no lo sabias, prueba tú mismo ve a lugares frecuentados por cerveceros y compara el producto con otros locales menos frecuentados, donde más se consume hallarás la mejor, pero no porque la hayan removido con un palo de madera, te invito a ir a la estrella galicia que seguro conocerás si eres de coruña y te darás cuenta de lo que hablo.

Si quieres servir buena cerveza no te queda otra que montar un bar y servirla directamente en la barra, esto lo hacen en Catalunya porque la ley pasa más la vista gorda aunque cada vez menos, pero por tu zona olvidate de montar algo así, te van a pisar hasta los huevos!!!


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

lo malo es el tiempo de fermentación, una vez vez embotellado es incontrolable, varía cualquier factor que le apliques, temperatura, luz cambios de presión... así te encuentras luego que la mayoría de artesanales saben a levadura o contienen trazas de levadura.

Una gran cervezera no tiene esos problemas ya que el tiempo de consumo está controlado por un volumen altísimo de ventas, de ahí que sea muy dificil competir.


----------



## Mitsou (8 Mar 2013)

Tal y como están las cosas ahora mismo, no veo a la gente pagando 3 euros por una cerveza para consumirla habitualmente, puede pagarse para probarla y decir que está muy buena y tal, pero no para un consumo continuo. 

Si se puede ajustar el precio, el producto es bueno y pones a funcionar el boca a boca en el mundillo (que para ese tipo de cervezas es la mejor publicidad) igual, pero lo veo arriesgado


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Mar 2013)

No lo veo viable a no ser que te entusiasme mucho el tema.

Los que ganan son los que te venden la maquinaria y te montan el chiringuito.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

me refiero a competir en calidad y en garantía, se entiende creo yo...

Si me voy a un bar y un día pruebo una cerveza artesanal buenísima y otro día voy y está asquerosa (cosa bastante probable), por como te he dicho es incontrolable la fermentación en botella, nunca más en mi vida la vuelvo a comprar, por eso una gran fábrica ya las saca listas para el consumo porque saben que no va a durar mucho, y la garantía de que esté buena es un 99 por ciento o más.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

ya se que no es imposible montar un cervecería casera, pero los tiempos en la cerveza son primordiales, si no está terminada de fermentar sabe mal y te destroza el intestino, si está vieja sabe fatal sea de la marca que sea, se debe controlar casi perfectamente los tiempos de consumo con márgenes muy pequeños y eso se consigue solo con un bar propio o vendiéndola a los colegas, si la vas a vender a otro bar apaga y vamonos. y si quieres montar un bar de elaboracion propia te van a buscar las cosquillas y no solo hacienda...


----------



## Ilustrador (8 Mar 2013)

Haz cerveza de pino.

"Bebo cerveza de pino, porque soy machote"


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

ya... y en mi pueblo hay un bar que tiene en la carta revuelto de algas con erizo hace 3 años, siempre que voy se lo pido (evidentemente ya se que no tienen) y me dicen que no les queda.


----------



## Sendai (8 Mar 2013)

Y de donde sale la necesidad de venderla embotellada? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, porque yo la mayoría de las veces que bebo cerveza artesanal, la bebo de barril y no pasteurizada.

Por otro lado yo no concibo esta aventura cervecera sin una cervecería anexa donde vender directamente el producto...


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

la idea de embotellarlas es para la distribución, pero aquí hablan de cervezas de gran reserva con lo cual no te puedo dar mucha información de esta nueva moda ya que desconozco y me tachan de ignorante


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

puedes dar nombres de las cervecerias?


----------



## chaber (8 Mar 2013)

Yo habré probado como 35 cervezas artesanas y el 90% son basurilla. Es una moda, en un par de años quedarán 4 gatos, 2 gatos que se ganen la vida con ella y 2 gatos que lo harán por amor al arte.

Que sea artesana no significa que sea buena, además ni barata, por el precio de muchas artesanas muy mediocres te tomas una Chimay.

Es un burbujote y cuando acabe solo quedarán los frikis de la cerveza.


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> la idea de embotellarlas es para la distribución, pero aquí hablan de cervezas de gran reserva con lo cual no te puedo dar mucha información de esta nueva moda ya que desconozco y me tachan de ignorante



La verdad es que muy entendido no se te ve.

En cuanto a la Estrella Galicia y a su local de venta al público, lo conozco perfectamente. Soy gallego. Coruñés, para más inri. Es cierto que el movimiento que tiene el local y el volumen de ventas hace que la cerveza esté muy rica, pero no deja de ser una cerveza comercial, un "refresco". Como se ha comentado ya los procesos (y el perfil de cliente) son distintos. No es lo mismo inyectar CO2 que el gas se desarrolle en botella. La artesana es una cerveza "viva", de ahí que pueda haber variaciones dependiendo de la partida. Es como si le pidieses a un artesano zapatero de Florencia que te hiciese dos pares de zapatos iguales...


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

chaber dijo:


> Yo habré probado como 35 cervezas artesanas y el 90% son basurilla. Es una moda, en un par de años quedarán 4 gatos, 2 gatos que se ganen la vida con ella y 2 gatos que lo harán por amor al arte.
> 
> Que sea artesana no significa que sea buena, además ni barata, por el precio de muchas artesanas muy mediocres te tomas una Chimay.
> 
> Es un burbujote y cuando acabe solo quedarán los frikis de la cerveza.



Es cierto que hay de todo. Y también coincido en que muchas se quedarán por el camino. Pero eso pasa y pasará con el 90% de las empresas de este país.::


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

no se... he echao un ojo a esa pagina pero hay mucha incertidumbre, la cerveza siempre ha sido un "refresco" como tu dices, no concibo la imagen de una persona catando una cerveza como si fuera un reserva o una bebida "viva" jajaja, me parece muy de frikis como comenta el forero de arriba.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

pero bueno hasta de los marikones se puede hacer negocio (vease el PSOE) porque no con los frikis vendiendoles cervezas para marikones?


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> pero bueno hasta de los marikones se puede hacer negocio (vease el PSOE) porque no con los frikis vendiendoles cervezas para marikones?



Te noto estresado. Relájate hombre.


----------



## Sendai (8 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Pues porque si sólo la vendes en barril limitas tu mercado al de la hostelería, y muchos bares no quieren poner un grifo para tu cerveza o tienen contrato de exclusividad con alguna marca.



Hombre, es que entiendo que esta cerveza no está destinada a las estanterías de los supermercados ni al bar de la esquina, sino a las cervecerías como Crom manda, donde el cliente está dispuesto a pagar un poco más a cambio de un mejor bebedizo.

Igual es que tengo errado el concepto de cerveza artesana...


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> No lo concibes porque no entiendes de cerveza.
> 
> Esto no va contigo, fin del asunto.



Lo que está claro es que son ustedes que no entienden demasiado, quereis sacar al mercado productos destinados al fracaso...solo te falta decir que en este pais hay una gran tradición de maestros cerveceros, entonces ya me parto la caja de la risa. esto no es holanda ni belgica ni mucho menos dinamarca, a mi no me interesa chafarle la idea a nadie me la trae bastante floja la mierda de cerveza que querais hacer, si quieres aprender a hacer cerveza vete a estudiar a alemania y verás que rapido te quitan la tonteria de las micro, si quereis hablar sobre hacer cerveza para consumo propio es algo muy interesante, pero como negocio os veo verdes y negros.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Deja de trollear el hilo, anda. En España hay muchas microcervecerías, algunas con varios años a sus espaldas, negocios establecidos y sólidos facturando bien y produciendo un buen producto que gusta a la gente e incluso exportando fuera de España. Conozco el sector muy de cerca así que tus afirmaciones de "productos destinados al fracaso" y tus pocos conocimientos de la técnica de la cerveza sólo me indica que no tienes ni idea del tema y que vienes aquí a hablar por hablar. Sin acritud.
> 
> Claro que hay mucha gente que se estrella y hace mierdecillas, pero como en todos los lados.



Como te atreves a decir semejantes cosas de mí, si yo soy el que le ha dado vida a este hilo, honestamente te pido que lo reconozcas. Como en cualquier idea siempre es bueno contrastar los lados negativos, y me reitero que no estoy aqui para chafarle la idea a nadie, ya se que hay muchas micros y en el extranjero hay miles, pero repito esto es españa andar con cuidado con las inversiones, en holanda el Gobierno subvenciona astilleros para fomentar el empleo y la formación, aquí en españa el gobierno cierra astilleros para destruir puestos de empleo, es solo un ejemplo de miles que puede ir pensando cualquiera antes de abrir un negocio en este país y más tratándose de alcohol y comercializacióooooon!!!!!


----------



## Pogues (8 Mar 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que son ustedes que no entienden demasiado, quereis sacar al mercado productos destinados al fracaso...solo te falta decir que en este pais hay una gran tradición de maestros cerveceros, entonces ya me parto la caja de la risa. esto no es holanda ni belgica ni mucho menos dinamarca, a mi no me interesa chafarle la idea a nadie me la trae bastante floja la mierda de cerveza que querais hacer, si quieres aprender a hacer cerveza vete a estudiar a alemania y verás que rapido te quitan la tonteria de las micro, si quereis hablar sobre hacer cerveza para consumo propio es algo muy interesante, pero como negocio os veo verdes y negros.




¿No trabajaras en heineken, verdad?

que, ¿da miedo perder el 1% del volumen de ventas? eso es lo que normalmente se llevan las cervezas artesanales ,que ya te da un nicho de ventas inimaginable en cualquier otro sector y en la situación actual ya ni te cuento, en lo que si te doy la razón es que pocos maestros cerveceros hay en España.

tengo una microbrewery a 500 metros de casa , conozco a los 2 socios desde hace 18 años y llevan haciendo cerveza por lo menos 15 años , antes de decidirse a montarla , se tiraron 1 año trabajando en microbreweris en el extranjero para dar el salto, y te aseguro que te bebes cualquier cerveza industrial despues de haber bebido una artesanal y no sabe ni a agua, exactamente sabe a NADA...


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Oiga ustec, de andarse con pies de plomo no lo ha negado nadie, de ahí a andar denostando a las cervezas artesanas diciendo que son productos destinados al fracaso, que las catas de cerveza son para frikis, que la cerveza vieja sabe mal, o que para servir buena cerveza hay que tener un bar hay un trecho 8: No mezcle usted churras con merinas y encima sin saber de lo que habla



Todo lo que he dicho lo mantengo, te digo la verdad, desconocía ese mercado de cervezas de gran reserva o "vivas", me parece un mercado muy pequeño y desde luego no tiene nada que ver con las micro que trabajan en el extranjero, que en paises más desarrollados están a la orden del día, aquí aun queda mucho por andar veo yo y entre la crisis y la falta de especializacion no veo futuro cercano, desconozco cual es la inversión inicial para emprender legalmente la venta pero si pasa de 25000 euros ni harto de vino y menos sin contar con un profesional, que supongo que no seran baratos, emprender este negocio sin experiencia me parece más un suicidio que una temeridad, sin contar otros múltiples factores socioeconomicos que ya te he comentado


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

además ahora que me acuerdo, nunca te has fijado cuando la camarera estira el brazo para llegar al fondo de la heladera para coger las últimas cervezas?? Esas son las peores, yo es que me he tirado muchas horas en la barra de los bares


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (8 Mar 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> Todo lo que he dicho lo mantengo, te digo la verdad, desconocía ese mercado de cervezas de gran reserva o "vivas", me parece un mercado muy pequeño y desde luego no tiene nada que ver con las micro que trabajan en el extranjero, que en paises más desarrollados están a la orden del día, aquí aun queda mucho por andar veo yo y entre la crisis y la falta de especializacion no veo futuro cercano, desconozco cual es la inversión inicial para emprender legalmente la venta pero si pasa de 25000 euros ni harto de vino y menos sin contar con un profesional, que supongo que no seran baratos, emprender este negocio sin experiencia me parece más un suicidio que una temeridad, sin contar otros múltiples factores socioeconomicos que ya te he comentado



¿Pero tú te oyes? Dices que desconoces algo y a continuación opinas como experto. En fin, está claro que no tienes ni idea. Cervezas vivas son las que hacen la 2ª fermentación en la botella y no tiene nada que ver con el tiempo que pasen en ella. 
No es en absoluto un mercado pequeño. De hecho hay grandes fábricas que producen de esta manera, como por ejemplo Chimay.
Es cierto que en España no hay casi nada, pero por eso mismo puede ser un mercado con bastante recorrido. 
En los últimos años han salido muchas pequeñas cervecerías en España. Personalmente yo las clasificaría en 2 tipos, las de pequeña inversión que hace la gente por su cuenta sin contratar maestro cervecero ni nada (casi todas) y las de inversiones de 500k o un millón que normalmente cuentan con profesionales. Es cierto que de las primeras han cerrado algunas, porque si no controlan bien los procesos no suelen ser muy buenas. Pero de las otras no han cerrado ni una y venden a montones. Se de una que tuvo que ampliar capacidad a los 6 meses de abrir porque no daban abasto. Si haces una cerveza de calidad a un precio razonable ahora mismo tienes sitio seguro, porque el mercado está en crecimiento y hay poca competencia.


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

Perdona man, ya se que soy complicado pero ahora me interesa el mundillo este quiero profundizar mas


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

solo decirles que ya me he aburrido he estado buscando información en foros, estas historias me recuerdan a cuando quise fabricar una fresadora cnc...


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

NO se pierdan esto!!!! chapuzas madeinejpain

Cervecero casero Low Cost

Así se cobran la fama las micros en españa, tenemos lo que nos merecemos!!!!


----------



## yeustemain (8 Mar 2013)

Se me olvidaba patrocinado por FONTVELLA!!!!


----------



## vyk (9 Mar 2013)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> En los últimos años han salido muchas pequeñas cervecerías en España. Personalmente yo las clasificaría en 2 tipos, las de pequeña inversión que hace la gente por su cuenta sin contratar maestro cervecero ni nada (casi todas) y las de inversiones de 500k o un millón que normalmente cuentan con profesionales. Es cierto que de las primeras han cerrado algunas, porque si no controlan bien los procesos no suelen ser muy buenas. Pero de las otras no han cerrado ni una y venden a montones. Se de una que tuvo que ampliar capacidad a los 6 meses de abrir porque no daban abasto. Si haces una cerveza de calidad a un precio razonable ahora mismo tienes sitio seguro, porque el mercado está en crecimiento y hay poca competencia.



500K o un millón...eso son palabras mayores. Tampoco sé en que punto o partir de qué volumen la producción deja de ser artesana para convertirse en un proceso totalmente industrializado.

Como he comentado anteriormente creo que es frecuente en alguna de estas empresas externalizar toda o parte de la fabricación de la cerveza. Por ejemplo, la fabrican en Bélgica, la importan y le ponen aquí sus etiquetas, vendiéndola como la primera cerveza celta o la primera cerveza artesana de Jumillos del Parangón. A mi entender esto es un engaño y poco futuro puede tener.

Y yo veo imprescindible, ya se trate de una producción de x pocos o x muchos litros, contar con el asesoramiento de un maestro cervecero reconocido. Puedes haberte tirado 10 años fabricando cerveza a pequeña escala en tu casa para familiares y amigos y haber pulido una receta hasta el infinito, pero un maestro que te oriente y, porque no, te prepare varias recetas hasta dar con la tecla de la excelencia se me hace imprescindible.


----------



## yawanmard (9 Mar 2013)

contacta con esta gente: se dedican a ello y además venden todo el material

http://www.facebook.com/brewclubourense


----------



## vyk (9 Mar 2013)

Extraído del blog de brewclubourense:

[YOUTUBE]folyjK0i_a0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GsdbDvm4XUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (12 Mar 2013)

vyk dijo:


> 500K o un millón...eso son palabras mayores. Tampoco sé en que punto o partir de qué volumen la producción deja de ser artesana para convertirse en un proceso totalmente industrializado.



Si, es mucha pasta para una cerveceria artesana, pero no tiene por qué significar mucho volumen. El año pasado estuve visitando la cervecería Casasola. Por el tamaño del macerador no creo que hiciesen mas de 1000 litros por cocción y estoy seguro que ahí había metidos mas de 500k.

Me imagino que los dueños de esto no deben ser los típicos frikis de la cerveza que llevan años cociendo en una olla y les apasiona, sino gente con pasta que no sabe exactamente donde meterla e invierte en esto como podría hacerlo en otra cosa. Hace 10 años seguro que hubiesen montado una bodega de vinos "selectos", pero ese tren ya pasó y ahora toca la cerveza.

No creo que lleven ellos el proceso personalmente, sino que contratan empleados y un buen maestro cervecero. Del mismo modo el equipo es del tipo llave en mano y hecho a todo lujo, con acabados en cobre (caro caro). 
Tienen una embotelladora automática cuando para esos volúmenes podrías funcionar con una manual, claro que le tendrás que echar más horas, pero si no hay dinero...

Pero sin duda donde se han dejado más dinero es en el local, que es una casa antigua rehabilitada (mucho más caro que construir desde cero). Se nota por los acabados que no quieren que parezca una nave industrial sino un taller artesano por eso han puesto techos de madera, han rebozado todo el exterior de adobe, etc. Además cuentan con una sala de catas grande y bastante bonita, con una cristalera enorme para ver la sala de elaboración.






Si a esto le sumas el camioncito de reparto serigrafiado con su logo, la publicidad, las botellas importadas de Italia y demás pijerios se te va enseguida cualquier presupuesto normalito. 



vyk dijo:


> Como he comentado anteriormente creo que es frecuente en alguna de estas empresas externalizar toda o parte de la fabricación de la cerveza. Por ejemplo, la fabrican en Bélgica, la importan y le ponen aquí sus etiquetas, vendiéndola como la primera cerveza celta o la primera cerveza artesana de Jumillos del Parangón. A mi entender esto es un engaño y poco futuro puede tener.



En efecto, estas aguantarán mientras dure el boom inicial o hasta que la gente se entere de lo que están haciendo. 
Tambien las hay que externalizan la producción a otras microcervecerias españolas y sólo embotellan y etiquetan. Igual hacen algo de dinero el primer año, porque la inversión es minima pero en 2 años tienen que cerrar.



vyk dijo:


> Y yo veo imprescindible, ya se trate de una producción de x pocos o x muchos litros, contar con el asesoramiento de un maestro cervecero reconocido. Puedes haberte tirado 10 años fabricando cerveza a pequeña escala en tu casa para familiares y amigos y haber pulido una receta hasta el infinito, pero un maestro que te oriente y, porque no, te prepare varias recetas hasta dar con la tecla de la excelencia se me hace imprescindible.



Si, se puede recortar presupuesto en muchas cosas, pero no en calidad. Al final la venta de imagen de lo artesano y natural está muy bien y puede funcionar al principio, pero si la cerveza no es buena la gente no volverá a comprar.


----------



## vyk (14 Mar 2013)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Si, es mucha pasta para una cerveceria artesana, pero no tiene por qué significar mucho volumen. El año pasado estuve visitando la cervecería Casasola. Por el tamaño del macerador no creo que hiciesen mas de 1000 litros por cocción y estoy seguro que ahí había metidos mas de 500k.
> 
> Me imagino que los dueños de esto no deben ser los típicos frikis de la cerveza que llevan años cociendo en una olla y les apasiona, sino gente con pasta que no sabe exactamente donde meterla e invierte en esto como podría hacerlo en otra cosa. Hace 10 años seguro que hubiesen montado una bodega de vinos "selectos", pero ese tren ya pasó y ahora toca la cerveza.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que en Casasola no han escatimado en dinero. Coincido plenamente en tu análisis.

En el lado contrario se encuentran cervecerías en las que una sola persona se encarga de todo el proceso. ¿Hay algo más artesano que esto?. Un ejemplo es Dama Alaricana, de Allariz, Ourense. Está en gallego pero se entiende. Fijáos en el equipo que tiene (no parece muy complejo). Además, no creo que la casa donde se ubica haya supuesto un gran desembolso. (Está en un pueblo de Allariz).

Programa A REVISTA da TVG | Dama Alaricana cerveza artesana


----------



## vyk (26 Abr 2013)

Refloto este hilo porque el usuario Maesedabirra se ha puesto en contacto conmigo por privado y me he enterado tiempo después y es imposible co0ntactar con él. Si lee esto que se ponga en contacto conmigo por privado.


----------



## Comité Organizador (28 May 2013)

*Invitación a todos los amantes de la CERVEZA ARTESANA*

La I Feria Internacional "el arte de la cerveza sana" se celebra en Aranda de Duero del 27 al 30 de Junio, en ella estarán + de 160 cervezas artesanas de 8países, con sus productores, 4 empresas de producción de maquinaria nacional e internacional, productores de materia prima, especialistas nacionales e internacionales, se darán charlas especializadas sobre la gestión, producción y distribución de la cerveza en España y las experiencias en Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, Cursos de elaboración de cerveza, Catas, etc. La Feria es temático profesional pero también lúdica y festiva, tendremos el Concierto Beer&Rock, animaciones cada día, sorteos, etc.
Os esperamos !!!!!o
Visitantes | I Feria Internacional "El arte de la cerveza artesana"
https://www.facebook.com/feriacervezaartesana.espana


----------



## Kondarra (29 May 2013)

mrboina dijo:


> No compres la maquinaria a fabricantes establecidos, sino que puedes comprar una, y encargar a alguna empresa de construcciones mecanicas que te la repliquen, con cambios para no violar el derecho de propiedad industrial. Se de algunas empresas que se dedican a ello, un cliente va con algo, estudian el proceso y el funcionamiento de la maquina, y la recalculan ellos. No copian, sino que analizan el know how y lo utilizan. Ingenieria inversa, vamos. Asi una maquina que igual te cuesta 6000 euros te sale por la mitad.



En mi pueblo a esto se le llama copiar y ser jeta y destalentao, no ingeniería inversa.


----------



## HMoody (4 Jun 2013)

Tengo en mente algo parecido (más bien tirando al vino). Quizás haya salido en el hilo, pero... ¿sabéis de alguna empresa que venda botellas con corcho/tapón-corcho y etiqueta?

Sería algo a baja escala. Lo único que encuentro es botella + corcho por un lado y etiqueta autoadhesiva por otro, y me figuro que una empresa que conjugue las dos cosas será más barata.


----------



## eloy_85 (4 Jun 2013)

no es por quitarle la ilusion a nadie pero en la era de los montaditos, las sureñas y demas bares no franquiciados que se han unido a la que creo yo que es la fórmula popular que está manteniendo a la gente enganchada al buen consumo (botijos a menos de un €, o por poco mas con condimento)

cosas "tipo gourmet", es decir una cerveza nueva que no la conoce ni su puta madre a 3-4 €, a lo que tienes las mejores cervezas alemanas, belgas y hasta de donde cristo perdió las sandalias... quizá hace 12 años hubiera sido el mejor momento de lanzarse y esperar que en esos "años buenos" cuajase la cosa y tal pero ahora... no se

¿cual es el perfil de cliente? ¿cual es el perfil de los puntos de venta?


----------



## Lombroso (9 Nov 2013)

Estimado usuario vyk:

Como tú, hace un tiempo me interesé por este tipo de negocio y estuve buscando y rebuscando información y a día de hoy produzco cerveza para mis familiares y amigos con visas a ampliar mi "negocio." Por ello, creo estar en posición de aconsejarte en los que serán tus primeros pasos si finalmente te decides a embarcarte en este proyecto.

ELABORACIÓN:

En primer lugar, lo más importante y lo que siempre deberás tener en cuenta es que para tener éxito en tu aventura, deberás elaborar cerveza de calidad. Intentar crear un producto de baja calidad y bajo coste de producción te llevará directamente al fracaso. ¿Por qué razón? Porque para beber "aguachirri" la gente optará por beber del de toda la vida. Si por algo los fabricantes tenemos opciones de introducirnos en un mercado tan copado es porque nuestro producto va a ser de una calidad superior. Precisamente ese va a ser el elemento diferenciador de nuestro producto, la calidad.
Te recomiendo que adquieras un equipo básico de fabricación de cerveza que los hay buenos por precios asequibles (60 €). Es lo que yo utilicé para crear mi propia receta de cerveza. El primer paso es, por lo tanto, crear tu propia receta de cerveza y no empezar a distribuirla sin tener claro el patrón que queremos que tenga nuestra cerveza y dominemos a la perfección su elaboración. Esto último es muy importante; recordemos que una cerveza artesanal puede saberte diferente entre diferentes partidas, por ello mismo es artesanal. Podría darse el caso de que elaboráramos una cerveza que saliera bien "de chiripa" y creernos que toda nos va a salir igual. Crea la receta, domínala y posteriormente modifícala a tu antojo. A parte del coste del equipo de producción básico (incluye un par de ollas de cocción y fermentación, termómetro, densiómetro, sifón, paleta, cierra-chapas, etc.) deberás adquirir los llamados "kits" que son los ingredientes para elaborar el "caldo": cebada malteada, lúpulo y levadura. Estos kits suelen costar unos 10-15 €, te recomiendo que para economizar adquieras varios en el primer pedido. Esto es como hacer una sopa de sobre del mercadona, es decir, al hacer esta primera cerveza no influye apenas nuestra mano. Saldría igual si la fabricáramos nosotros que si lo hiciera otra persona, y nosotros buscamos diferenciación en el producto. Por tanto, ve dominando cada paso y cuando ya sepas hacer cerveza pasa a modificar ingredientes, tiempos de cocción, fermentación... para crear tu propia cerveza. Hazlo sin prisa. 
Una vez tengas confeccionada tu receta puedes pasar al siguiente punto.

DISTRIBUCIÓN Y VENTA:

En el punto anterior te he hablado desde el punto de vista de una persona que ha conseguido fabricar una buena cerveza que gusta a la mayoría de gente que la toma. A partir de ahora te hablaré como un emprendedor que ha estudiado pormenorizadamente este aspecto sin llevarlo del todo a la práctica.
Como he dicho anteriormente, mi cerveza se distribuye a familiares y amigos pero también a un par de restaurantes que se interesaron en ella. Lo más importante del negocio es lo que viene a continuación:
La cerveza artesanal es un producto con un coste de producción alto (el litro de cerveza nunca te va a salir por menos de 1 € -0'33 € cada botellín-) por lo que deberá ser distribuido (vendido a bares en tu caso) por un precio aproximado de 0,70 € como mínimo y, al mismo tiempo, el vendedor le tendrá que colocar un margen de beneficio que elevará el producto a, muchas veces hasta los 2 €. Con esto quiero decirte que si el producto no es de calidad, los consumidores lo comprarán una vez, y al ser un precio normal-alto y su calidad baja no lo volverán a hacer y caerás estrepitosamente en el fracaso. 
¿Qué gente paga hoy en día 2 € por una cerveza artesanal? Pues el nicho de mercado es más grande de lo que la gente suele imaginar. Por el mismo motivo que están triunfando las vinotecas, cuyos precios no son precisamente asequibles, también la gente está tendiendo a consumir una cerveza diferente. Históricamente en España la cerveza se ha denostado a la hora de acompañarla de una buena comida. El típico "cerveza para el aperitivo y vino para comer" está cambiando y ahí es donde puede tener éxito el negocio. Por un lado está la gente gourmet y por otro los sibaritas que pueden permitirse pagar un poco más por una cerveza. Estos son quienes suelen dejarse más el dinero.

AMPLIAR INVERSIÓN:

Como te he comentado, la inversión para "crear" la cerveza es más que asumible. El bendito problema será cuando crezca la demanda. Hay algo que la gente no suele conocer y es que en la inmensa mayoría de fábricas de cerveza se "cocina" (elabora cerveza) solo un par de días a la semana. Los demás son para tostar grano, moler, fermentar... ¿Qué es lo que ocurre si tu equipo de fabricación es pequeño? Que deberás cocinar todos los días si tu demanda aumenta. (Cuando digo pequeño me refiero a un coste de unos 25.000 € que es lo básico) Si se hacen las cosas bien puedes ir poco a poco sin meterte en camisa de once varas.

VENTA:

Yo comenzaría (y así lo tengo pensado) yendo personalmente a los establecimientos que crea que son los adecuados para la venta de mi producto. Te pongo un ejemplo muy ilustrativo: cuando la persona del restaurante en el que se vende mi cerveza se interesó por ella, una de las cláusulas de nuestro acuerdo fue que el botellín no se vendiera en ningún local por debajo de los 2 €. Se trata de darle caché al producto. En este punto tienes que pensar si quieres que tu cerveza se dispense en cualquier local por unos 1,70 - 1,80 - 1,90 € o destinarlo a un nivel superior. Como te digo, yo iría personalmente a los locales a hablar de mi cerveza (quién mejor que uno mismo), darla a probar (si es de calidad no creo que te la vayan a negar en ningún sitio (ellos no pierden nada) y probar suerte.

Un saludo


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (9 Nov 2013)

Ganas de inventar.....


----------



## klenow (9 Nov 2013)

Lombroso dijo:


> Estimado usuario vyk:
> 
> Como tú, hace un tiempo me interesé por este tipo de negocio y estuve buscando y rebuscando información y a día de hoy produzco cerveza para mis familiares y amigos con visas a ampliar mi "negocio." Por ello, creo estar en posición de aconsejarte en los que serán tus primeros pasos si finalmente te decides a embarcarte en este proyecto.
> 
> ...



Cuanto papeleo has tenido que mover para vender tu cerveza al publico? 

No mencionas nada y al ser un producto destinado a consumo, tendras que aportar analisis y muestreos, no? Al menos en las bodegas de vino esto es un paso para comercializar algo... el registro sanitario es obligado... y hay un coste. 

Dicho esto de acuerdo en que primero, que se compre un kit o se haga uno de esos de "novatos"... por 30-100 euros tienes toda una gama de kit caseros o de empresas.... y para empezar, con los extractos de malta que ya incorporan lupulo no hace falta ni una olla grande. Es sencillo, y en esos 3-4 meses que tardas en probar tus primeras cervezas, es cuando hay que leer mucho para luego pasar al siguiente paso, mezclar extracto con algo de grano... y tras un tiempo, llegar a hacer cerveza desde grano unicamente. Pero esto es un proceso lento... porque cada paso requiere de equipo y tiempo: olla de al menos 20-30 litros para hervir el grano, molino, reguladores de temperatura (calentadores, enfriadores).... es un mundo

En la web hay muchos recursos. A mi me ha servido mucho "how to brew", de John Palmer. Se puede comprar una version "actualizada" o disfrutar con la primera version, gratis en su web. En el blog "mikesbrewreview" tambien puedes encontrar unpequenno libro en formato electronico "brewing beer from extract" donde cuenta sus primeras experiencias y explica cosas basicas como limpieza, disminucion de microorganismos en utensilios de cocina para el brewing, et.,... si teneis experiencia en ciencias naturales y/o laboratorio, son cosas que ya sabeis, pero si no, siempre es util. 

Es un mundo... yo de momento, estoy en la fase de leer mucho (hay libros excelentes por menos de 15 euros) y de hacer cerveza a base de "preparados"... en dos semanas abrire mi primer lote... a la espera de ver como ha evolucionado con la ultima fermentacion en botella, el tiempo fue muy inestable y creo que se me ha acidificado un poco...


----------



## Lombroso (9 Nov 2013)

El tema del papeleo es un poco desalentador. Intentaré ayudar en la medida de lo posible porque los trámites administrativos los ejecutó mi gestor y a él le confié todo el trabajo.
En primer lugar, lo que más se mira es la composición de la cerveza, su envasado y las características del lugar de fabricación:
- El registro técnico-sanitario se lleva una de tus cervezas para analizar dos cosas:
1) Que el producto que vendes no sea nocivo para el consumo humano (que no contenga bacterias)
2) Que lo que vas a vender sea cerveza. Por ley está estipulado que la cerveza debe de contener X ingredientes para ser considerada como tal y es algo que me parece correcto. 
El propio registro técnico-sanitario se encarga también de evaluar las condiciones del puesto de trabajo, maquinaria, accesos...etc.
Ahora viene el registro medioambiental que se encarga de dos cosas:
1) Dar el visto bueno al envase (que no sea perjudicial para el medio ambiente)
2) Que las emisiones de gases a la atmósfera estén en los parámetros considerados normales.
Hasta aquí ningún problema si se hacen las cosas bien. Comprando un equipo legal nos aseguramos que pasen ambos controles de sanidad y ambientales (cuidado con comprar algo de segunda mano o artesanal porque podría no pasar dichos controles) y el tema de las instalaciones recuerdo que lo único "extra" que tuve que poner fue paredes de cerámica en lugar de las que había de cemento y ladrillo porque las del primer tipo se pueden lavar con facilidad. Eso sí, todo debe de ser de acero inoxidable (lavadero, mesas y demás material) El tema de los envases ningún problema porque nadie vende embases que no se puedan comercializar.
Posteriormente debes de darte de alta como autónomo (no te sabría decir en qué régimen específico) y comenzar a trabajar pagando trimestralmente tus impuestos.
Por cierto, para el etiquetado también necesitas un documento que te dé el visto bueno, nada complicado. Debe ir puesta la composición de la cerveza, graduación alcohólica, etc.
Creo que no me dejo nada. Del tema de los pagos te puedo decir que al principio pagas los permisos que he mencionado (si los pasas, claro está) y más adelante la cuota de autónomo en función de tu facturación (un poco más alta de lo habitual al comercializar con cerveza) y trimestralmente tus impuestos derivados de la venta de cerveza.


----------

